# One parent and moving out



## Worried1 (24 Jun 2011)

Long story short, i have minded my dad for the last 20 years and have lived in the family home with my mother doing this. He needed full time care. He has died recently. 

I have a one year old child and another on the way. It is time for me to move for my own sanity. My partner has his own issues of why he has to live at home but for the sake of our kids he needs to put them first now if he wants to have a relationship with them. 

I am a commision agent and from payslips they have worked the average wage per week for me at 170e. 
I get one parent family allowance of 172e. 
Total of 342 per week. 
Out of that i repay a credit union loan of 100e per week. (Loan remaining of 21k, taken out as for the last few months of his life my father needed nursing care at 4k per month). I have no other loans. I have missed the CU 5 times in all my life, but struggling now some weeks. 
Childcare for half day = 20e
Petrol = 30e
Post Office = 10e for car tax. 
House keeping = 50e
ESB = 10e
Away for Taxman = 15e
The remainder is spent on food for myself and my daughter and anything left over is spent on stocking up on nappies and baby-wipes and 10e away in CU for daughters unexpected expenses. 

Will i survive renting. I have found a place for 500p/m. 
So i'd have my wages of 170 but i have the potential to grow this if i can put more time into it. My partner would have to mind our daughter that one day which is possible as he is self emploued to save on childminding. My housekeeping now would go towards the rent. 
Partner works seven days a week but only earns 250e. 75e goes towards a bank loan. He has savings of 4k. 

Is it possible to survive on this. I have no luxuries and that has and never will bother me.


----------



## Diziet (30 Jun 2011)

If you are struggling now with repaying the loan, you will not manage to pay rent too. What about bills?


----------

